# Everlast Powertig 255 Ext And Power Cool W300 Inbound!



## coolidge (Jun 12, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## sgisler (Jun 12, 2015)

I think you'll be pleased with it! I've had my 250EX and W300 about 3 years now and has handled well everything I've thrown at it. Congrats!


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Jun 12, 2015)

You went GREEN!

I've had my 250EX and W300 for about two years. I have only good things to say about it.
Mine has arrays of knobs and switches across the front panel, yours looks like a spaceship.....
Congrats!

-brino


----------



## markknx (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice looking Machine. Chucke2009(I think that is the you tube name) uses a green macine I think the same one and he has good things to say about it. Let us know how you like it and check out chucke for some rage setting ideas if you need them. Some day I want to get rid of my big square wave.


----------



## coolidge (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks guys. There are a few individuals out there with sour grapes over Everlast but you see that with any brand. There are quiet a few people like you who have been quite satisfied, that's the pattern I look for. Everlast vs Miller reminds me of what happened in the wood working machine market. As the Powermatic, Delta type brands shifted to China their quality went backwards yet they tried to keep their prices Made in USA high. Meanwhile Grizzly machines just got better and better, today Grizzly kicks their ass in many machine and price ranges, its embarrassing how bad Grizzly puts a beat down on them in some areas. Now Miller is shifting to China yet their prices remain high, meanwhile Everlast seems to be very aggressively improving, seems similar to me.

My key decision points were first spending $7,000 on a TIG welder for hobby use didn't make any sense. Second I'm not using the welder in production or to make a living so I'm not going to get hurt financially if the welder goes in for repairs. The warranty is the same for both machines, 5 years. To be fair to Miller one thing you do get for your money is a vastly larger dealer network for parts and repairs. I'm not sure I could get this Everlast repaired locally and certainly not parts.

If I was using the welder in a business I may have opted for Miller, maybe. If the Everlast is as reliable then even in a business why throw away $4,200 to get basically the same welder.


----------



## sgisler (Jun 13, 2015)

All good points and though I will probably catch flak for this; I would bet the components in the Big Blue machines come from the same place. I do make a living with mine and it hasn't let me down. 


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolidge (Jun 13, 2015)

Not only that Stan but electronic components are of much higher quality today, you don't have to pay high prices to get very high quality caps, resistors, etc. You can use film caps today in a lot of locations which used to require electrolytic caps, they cost a fraction as much and will last pretty much forever. So can your top brand companies really can't stuff their machine with that much better quality electronic components? I don't think so. Now electro-mechanical is another matter.

What's interesting to me is how manufacturing has done a flip flop in favor of small start up companies. I thought those days were long gone.

It used to be that you had to be a fairly large company with a lot of money to fund having say a run of circuit boards made and the minimum order was crazy 500 or 5000 units. Today as a simple hobbyist I can order a 10 count of ultra custom circuit boards on Monday and they will arrive at my door a week later from China, pretty amazing.

Similarly my local CNC punch press shop, they have a $1 million dollar CNC punch press and the computer software that makes small count runs profitable at a price I can still afford. I can place a 5 count order for guitar amp chassis, punched, folded, welded, powder coated, and silk screened for a price that doesn't break the bank.


----------



## markknx (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes big blue moving to China and charging the same price sucks but it also does some thing else it give China access to their technology. Might just be where Everlast is getting it to improve their machines.
I would bet the machines are close. and even if it was your business if it broke for the price you could buy a second one to use while the first was repaired. then set it to stick and save switch over time.
Mark


----------



## coolidge (Jun 13, 2015)

Exactly Mark. I mean if it were $6000 vs $7000 its an easy choice Miller but $2,800 vs $7,000 dang I could buy 2 Everlast machines and hire a cute babe stand beside them and look sexy.


----------



## markknx (Jun 13, 2015)

Or one machine a High School kid to run it and two babes to keep you busy.
Yes like I said I keep hearing good things about these machines. Jody at welding tips and tricks seems to like his, ChuckE2009 is happy with has also.
Check out some of Jody's vids for machine set up. here is a link to one.



Mark


----------

